# Grafikkarten Lüfter geht einfach aus



## Pokemonxund (5. Dezember 2018)

Einen Schönen Guten Morgen,

Ich habe jetzt seid 2 Wochen das Problem das mein Computer nicht normal hoch fährt. Da ich schauen wollte woran es legen hätte können schaute ich mich im gehäuse meines PC`s um und bemerkte bei der Grafikkarte das nur Ein Lüfter sich bewegt und der andere nicht. Darauf habe ich einen Neustart gemacht und habe geschaut ob beide an gehen, und dies war auch der fall, jedoch bemerkte ich das mein Bildschirm im selben moment ausging, wie es meine Grafikkarte tat.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen meinen Computer wieder zum laufen zu kriegen...

LG.
-Pokemonxund


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

tja, was soll man dazu jetzt groß sagwen ??
Wie sieht es denn mit Fusseln, Staub o. ä. aus??
Geh' am Besten zum Händler Deines Vertrauens und lass das Teil prüfen !

VG Klaus


----------



## Technipion (5. Dezember 2018)

Pokemonxund hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt seid 2 Wochen das Problem das mein Computer nicht normal hoch fährt.


Wie wäre es mit einer zumindest etwas genaueren Beschreibung des Problems? Was genau passiert wenn du den PC einschaltest? Wird der Boot-Screen angezeigt? Zeigt Windows einen Startbildschirm an?

Wenn die Lüfter der Grafikkarte sich nicht drehen gibt es dafür drei mögliche Ursachen:
1) Das Betriebssystem bemerkt, dass die Temperatur noch weit unter warm liegt, und hält die Lüfter der Lautstärke wegen an (macht Win10 bei mir ständig, ich krieg jedes Mal einen Herzinfakt).
2) Das Stromkabel der Lüfter ist nicht angeschlossen (ja, auch die Lüfter der Graka sind nur aufgeschraubt und haben ein kleines Stromkabel das trotz allem eingesteckt werden muss).
3) Die Graka hat einen Schuss.

Vor allem weil du beschreibst, dass sich wohl nur ein Lüfter nicht richtig dreht, deutet alles eher auf 3) hin.

Aber ohne genaue Fehlerbeschreibung kann ich nur rumraten...

Gruß Technipion


----------

